# Freeradius, Cannot find a configuration entry for module "eap".



## valoel (Mar 23, 2010)

im installing chillispot on freebsd 7.1, with freeradius, and trying to debug radius,
`radius -X -f`


```
ERROR: Cannot find a configuration entry for module "eap".
radiusd.conf[1827] Unknown module "eap".
radiusd.conf[1817] Failed to parse authenticate section.
```
how to solve it ?

this is radiusd.conf on authenticate section


```
authenticate {
        Auth-Type PAP {
                pap
        }
        Auth-Type CHAP {
                chap
        }
        Auth-Type MS-CHAP {
                mschap
        }
                eap
}
```


----------

